# New Breeches Reviews - Tuff Rider, Equine Couture



## hornedfrog89 (Feb 17, 2014)

Throwing my two cents out there on some new stuff I got recently...

I am a non-showing rider - so I needed some breeches that would be sufficient for regular schooling and possibly a small local show in the future. I purchased Tuff Rider Cotton Pull-ons (size 26), Ribbed with Zippers (size 26), , and a clearance pair of equine Couture Ingate breeches (Size 28) 

The cotton-pull ons are a thicker version of the pull-on starters I have - Clingy, but forgiving to movement, no dreaded crotch gaps, good length, etc. Super comfortable, Velcro bottoms (meh - could do without, on well), and belt loops. I think they could be "dressed up" for a small, casual show if the color is appropriate. They may be a little heavy for a hot summer. I got these in chocolate and sand; Chocolate being a typical brown and sand being a slightly greenish tan color.

Second, the ribbed zipper. They fit smaller than the pull-ons in the tummy area. I can still wear them, but I could have used a 28. I'm not a huge ribbed material fan but they have GREAT review regarding durability so I decided to test them out. Material is thinner than the pull-ons, but the same fit and accessories. These also come in lots of different colors. I got a Charcoal and a smoke. The Charcoal is a little closer to black than what I was expecting, but the smoke is a beautiful shade of blue. 

Finally, Equine Couture Ingate. Normally, I wouldn't purchase breeches this expensive, but they were 50% off and within my budget. They supposedly had pink in the knee area, but I don't see any. The breeches are made of a much heavier material than the Tuff Riders. They also have a Euro Seat. I can see how these are NOT made for anyone super curvy. They run a little small to begin with, but they were tight in the legs - through the calves, the thighs, butt and hips but fit okay in the waist where they button. I don't have too wide of hips, so these are DEFINETLY not made for curves!! The Safari color is the traditional tan color. I LOVE the spandex-like material at the bottom. This is much better than the Velcro. My favorite part are the pockets on the back. Overall, they're super cute, but I think I'd prefer them to be a little looser in the leg region.

Overall, I am pleased with my purchase. I got 5 pairs of breeches for $160 - there was a sale at the time at Adams Pet and Horse supply. Their prices are similar to and in many cases better than Dover's, plus free shipping. It took them a while to fulfill the order, but it was appropriately noted when I purchased the items.


----------



## clwhizy (Aug 20, 2014)

Great review! I share the same opinion of these brands. I have a pair of Equine Couture Brittni and paid full price (unfortunately). The material is great, but as you said they are not made for even the slightest amount of curves. They would have fit me perfectly at 14 :wink: 
Bang for your buck I love Tuffrider if you just need schooling breeches!


----------



## hornedfrog89 (Feb 17, 2014)

clwhizy said:


> Great review! I share the same opinion of these brands. I have a pair of Equine Couture Brittni and paid full price (unfortunately). The material is great, but as you said they are not made for even the slightest amount of curves. They would have fit me perfectly at 14 :wink:
> Bang for your buck I love Tuffrider if you just need schooling breeches!



sadly, I still can't decide if I like the Equine Couture breeches. I haven't really worn them since the initial try-on because I just enjoy wearing the tuff riders so much. Although, I did enjoy the "bells and whistles" of the EC breeches (the spandex bottom, euroseat, fabric) so I will probably purchase higher end breeches in the future. I'm sure the tuff riders will last a LONG time, so now I can justify buying fancier breeches..haha


----------

